# kölle



## Flatpro (4. Juni 2004)

moin,
wollt ma wissen, wer von euch zun bmx worlds fährt...  
MfG: David


----------



## rotznas (4. Juni 2004)

ich fahr da hin und werde vom mittwoch bis sonntag jeden tag voll besoffen sein!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (6. Juni 2004)

Bin da und fahre mit.


----------



## Flatpro (7. Juni 2004)

which day? ich bin samstag da....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. Juni 2004)

Bin nicht da... Schichtarbeit nervt 

War seit 2 Wochen nicht mal radfahren...und alle 3 bis 4 Tage mal kurz im Forum...naja wie auch wenn man von 12 bis 22 Uhr sein Dasein inner vierzig Grad heissen Halle fristet...


----------



## kater (8. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> which day? ich bin samstag da....



Alle drei natürlich.


----------



## Flatpro (8. Juni 2004)

hm, dann sehn wa uns ja


----------



## moo (9. Juni 2004)

war gestern ma gucken.
is ja nur 12 min mitm rad von mir aus.   
wird fett gebaggert und geshapt. startrampe dirt steht auch schon,
is aber durch nen unförmigen erdhaufen gegen fahren abgesichert...
auch streetramps etc. werden schon aufgebaut.
ich kauf mir ne karte für sonntag.


----------



## JakobL (13. Juni 2004)

ich bin wohl von donnerstag abend bis sonntag da 
vielleicht kann ich schonmal nen paar 20"er probe fahren, werde mir auch bald eins zulegen


----------



## moo (14. Juni 2004)

so, war grad noch ma gucken.
sieht so nett da aus, wieso lassen die nicht wenigstens die Dirts nach dem contest stehen?  
durfte heut schon n paar Leute beim fahren bewundern,
u.a. ein backflip auf dirt und nen 360 tailwhip über ne spine.
morgen geh ich selber ma fahrn, mit 26"   .
bisschen WM-streetparcours checken  
die dirts sind zu groß für mich:
4 m hohe startrampe mit gap (ca 3m weit) , 1. double Absprunghöhe ca 210cm
2. absprung transfer (nach links oder rechts)
und noch n dritter. breite Landehügel!  
miniramp area is noch im werden, und von der großen 12m breiten Vert Ramp
stand noch gar nix, nur das Podest.
also Leute es wird sich lohnen nach Köln zu kommen.
p.s.:
als die Fahrer mal abgestiegen und gelaufen sind, 
sah das bei den meisten nich mehr so gesund aus,
alle am hinken, humpeln, etc...
wie gehts euren Gelenken so?


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juni 2004)

meine gelenke sind geschmiert und geölt, bis auf meine knie  ,
des hat aber nix mitm bmxen zu tun  ,
meine kniescheibe läuft nich gerade, deshalb hab ich erhöhten knorpelabrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (15. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> meine gelenke sind geschmiert und geölt, bis auf meine knie  ,
> des hat aber nix mitm bmxen zu tun  ,
> meine kniescheibe läuft nich gerade, deshalb hab ich erhöhten knorpelabrieb



freue mich für dich


----------



## MTB-Freak (17. Juni 2004)

Ich fahre ab Mittwoch mit zwei Freunden hin.
Fahre ja normalerweise MTB aber das darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## rotznas (20. Juni 2004)

wär sind eure favoriten auf der wm??


----------



## konamann (20. Juni 2004)

Lettland


----------



## Flatpro (21. Juni 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Lettland


dat is aber bei der EM


----------



## rotznas (21. Juni 2004)

wenn ein lette am start ist wird der definitiv einen titel holen
ausser den in flatland denn der ist ja schon vergeben

FRANK "LOWCASH" LUKAS RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydan (22. Juni 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dat is aber bei der EM



Die BMX Freestyle EM war schon in Darmstadt und ist vorbei   

Oder sprecht ihr von Fußball


----------



## Gero (27. Juni 2004)

so, war gestern mal da. vier stunden fahrt jeweils, aber hat sich gelohnt!

ging ja mal echt mega fett ab!!!

aber das da einige nicht mehr wirklich laufen konnten, aber aufm bmx derbe abgegangen sind is uns auch aufgefallen    

aber wo die das fahrerische level mittlerweile hingeschraubt haben ist einfach krass... 

so nochn paar pics..


----------



## rotznas (27. Juni 2004)

back from cologne
die WM war echt der hammer!!! 4 tage bmx vom feinsten!!! und nen deutschen weltmeister in pro-mini!!!


----------



## JakobL (28. Juni 2004)

ich fands auch super!
der kommentator hat teilweise genervt(meiner meinung nach),aber dagegen kann man ja nix machen 
sonst war es echt super!
krasse trix(double backflip,flipwhip und nen nicht gestandener bikeflip) und viele geile combos!
leider auch zwei ernste stürze(einmal dirt, einmal minirampe bzw. der baum danehmen) aber sonst gings ja mit den verletzungen, trotz der hohen starter zahlen!

ich und mein kumpel haben viele fotos gemacht, habe die besten in meiner gallerie: 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/8319

viel spass beim anschauen, evt. kommen noch ein paar gifs!


----------



## der Digge (28. Juni 2004)

Jo WM war echt hammer


----------



## rotznas (28. Juni 2004)

paul roberts war als kommentator der hammer fand ich!!!!


----------



## JakobL (28. Juni 2004)

rotznas schrieb:
			
		

> paul roberts war als kommentator der hammer fand ich!!!!


ich meine auch nur den deutschen spacken, der teilweise nur gelabert hat!
und außerdem hat der auch net so gut kommentiert!

aber der englisch sprechende war echt gut


----------



## daphillie (29. Juni 2004)

lol   

ich sach nur : " wollt Ihr das er mehr abgeht?? dann zeigts Ihm wie gut er ist" 

und den satz bei jedem Fahrer...


----------



## rotznas (29. Juni 2004)

du redest von lars und nicht von paul


----------



## JakobL (29. Juni 2004)

daphillie schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> ich sach nur : " wollt Ihr das er mehr abgeht?? dann zeigts Ihm wie gut er ist"
> 
> und den satz bei jedem Fahrer...



wie die heißen weiß ich sowieso net!

noch nen paar zitate:

duality wird gerade gespielt:
"mach mal die asi musik aus!"
oder:
"ich will jetzt ein asozial lautes publikum"
oder auch:
"wir wurden vom wetter ge****t"
"und jetzt wird er nochmal den unschaffbaren trick versuchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daphillie (30. Juni 2004)

und

"the very last trick"

 nicht zu vergessen  

aber der war glaub ich auch Kommentator beim "Cyrcle of Balance" oda??


----------



## JakobL (30. Juni 2004)

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4329

habe jetzt mal nen extra fotoalbum gemacht!
evt. kommen noch nen paar gifs dazu(so 2-3)


----------



## a$i (30. Juni 2004)

> aber der war glaub ich auch Kommentator beim "Cyrcle of Balance" oda??



nein, das war erstmal SPAX, der es aber nicht so ganz auf die reihe bekommen hat. danach war es mit spax zusammen ANDI  von chico clothing, der für red-bull bmx events managed.


----------



## rotznas (30. Juni 2004)

ich muss meinem mitbewohner widersprechen
ich fand auch spax gut aber das weiß er ja auch
aber was flatland moderieren an geht ist der andy immer noch der beste


----------



## Flatpro (3. Juli 2004)

mir ging das heisere geschreie von dem deutschen moderator n bissal aufn wecker, aber der englische war echt erste sahne


----------



## Trailflyer (3. Juli 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mir ging das heisere geschreie von dem deutschen moderator n bissal aufn wecker, aber der englische war echt erste sahne



der englische klang so wie steve-o


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2004)

ICh war Freitag Abend und Samstag da, das Band von Freitag abend is schon lange ab, das Pinke von Samstag habsch noch dran, aber das sieht jetzt so ******** aus, ich glaub ich mach das jetzt nach einer woche und einem tag ab.


----------



## Gero (4. Juli 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ICh war Freitag Abend und Samstag da, das Band von Freitag abend is schon lange ab, das Pinke von Samstag habsch noch dran, aber das sieht jetzt so ******** aus, ich glaub ich mach das jetzt nach einer woche und einem tag ab.



sorry aber....


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber....



wat denn, das Band hat so ca. 10 ma Duschen mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (4. Juli 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> wat denn, das Band hat so ca. 10 ma Duschen mitgemacht



na toll und? super! mich würd das nerven... aber wenn du meinst bitte... 
nix für ungut...  

gruß ich


----------



## Flatpro (4. Juli 2004)

die roten vip-bänder sehen doch immer noch am schönsten aus


----------



## Flatpro (13. Juli 2004)

nochma n paar bilder
bilda


----------

